# French Military Readiness Problems



## tomahawk6 (6 Jun 2008)

A familiar theme of militaries serving countries run by socialists.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/

Most of France's tanks, helicopters and jet fighters are unusable and its defence apparatus is on the verge of "falling apart", it has emerged. 

According to confidential defence documents leaked to the French press, less than half of France's Leclerc tanks – 142 out of 346 – are operational and even these regularly break down. 

Less than half of its Puma helicopters, 37 per cent of its Lynx choppers and 33 per cent of its Super Frelon models – built 40 years ago – are in a fit state to fly, according to documents seen by Le Parisien newspaper. 

Two thirds of France's Mirage F1 reconnaissance jets are unusable at present.

According to army officials, the precarious state of France's defence equipment almost led to catastrophe in April, when French special forces rescued the passengers and crew of a luxury yacht held by pirates off the Somali coast. 

Although ultimately a success, the rescue operation nearly foundered at an early stage, when two of the frigates carrying troops suffered engine failure, and a launch laden with special forces' equipment sunk under its weight. 

Later, an Atlantic 2 jet tracking the pirates above Somali territory suffered engine failure and had to make an emergency landing in Yemen. 

"External operations, in the Ivory Coast and Lebanon are a fig leaf: we are able to keep up the pretence but in ten years our defence apparatus will fall apart," one high-ranking official said. 

The disclosure comes just ten days before President Nicolas Sarkozy announces a major reform of the armed forces, with a defence white paper outlining France's military priorities for the next 15 years. 

He is expected to argue that the situation can only improve by reducing the number of France's operational troops from 50,000 to 30,000, and its fighter aircraft, as well as closing military bases. 

He will also use the occasion to push for greater military integration in Europe, an issue that France will highlight when it takes over the EU's six-month rotating presidency in July. 

French proposals circulating in Brussels show that France wants a new EU military headquarters based in the Belgian capital and run by Europe's new foreign policy chief. It is also calling for a bigger rapid reaction force and for countries to spend more on defence. 

France has played down its European defence ambitions for fear of boosting the No vote in Ireland's referendum on the Lisbon treaty on June 12. 

In parallel to beefing up the EU's defence capability, Mr Sarkozy is keen on France becoming a full member of Nato's integrated military command structure, which Charles de Gaulle left in 1966. But he is unlikely to make a decision on this until next year.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (7 Jun 2008)

> He is expected to argue that the situation can only improve by reducing the number of France's operational troops from 50,000 to 30,000, and its fighter aircraft, as well as closing military bases.



Operational?  I think they mean deployed.    ???

My recollection (and someone can correct me if I'm wrong) is their regular armed forces is in the 340,000+ range with even more in reserves....



Matthew.


----------



## FoverF (7 Jun 2008)

Wikipedia says the Armee de Terre has 134,000 regular soldiers, 15,500 reservists, and 25,750 civilians.

I think they might mean 50,000 'combat arms' soldiers, or whatever the French equivalent is.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Later, an Atlantic 2 *jet* tracking the pirates



Looks like journalistic accuracy is the same in the UK as it is in Canada :

http://frenchnavy.free.fr/aircraft/atlantique/atlantique.htm


----------

